# Help Needed - Prewar Autocycle / Bicycle Hub or Rim



## thisoldbike (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello.  Not sure if I am posting this in the right place but here goes ... 

I have a prewar autocycle / bicycle from the 1920s and need to figure our what to do about the rear hub.  I need a cog on both left and right sides (one for the peddle chain and the other for the motor chain or belt).  I've also seen rims with a large hoop or pulley on the engine drive side.  Can't find anything online on this setup. Nothing on eBay or antique bike or autocycle parts suppliers.  Any help, photos etc. are appreciated.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 21, 2015)

Maybe a whizzer sheave?

https://www.google.com/search?q=whi...ChMI-snNoM_UyAIVSfNjCh1P-AQC&biw=1152&bih=550


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2015)

How about some pics of the bike you're working on?


----------



## thisoldbike (Oct 21, 2015)

Ah ... wheel sheave ... didn't know what those things were called.  Seem to be hard to find.  I've seen other prewar setups with a gear mechanism for the chain on both sides of the hub ... wonder if there's a term for those as well?

As for the bike ... see link below. Scroll down and you'll see a photo. In the 20s CZ made an autocycle using this frame.  If I can acquire the parts I may try to rebuilt it into a period CZ autocycle.  Initially I thought the 3-speed F&S hub and cog and early Super Champion derailleur were original but someone added these components in the 30s or 40s.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ka-Brno-Bicycle-Parts&highlight=czech+bicycle


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 21, 2015)

The wheel sheaves aren't to hard to find they are usually on ebay... here's a link to one now.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHIZZER-SCH...ash=item3d061fbcc5:g:7WIAAOSwhcJWIA4n&vxp=mtr

Or you could get a modern one......
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rear-wheel-...ash=item4af278a3b1:g:ZGQAAOSwrklVFznC&vxp=mtr


----------



## thisoldbike (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the ebay links. I thought the sheaves were welded but the repop shows how they clip on to the spokes.  Very helpful.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 27, 2015)

Fichtel sachs made hubs with both sprockets, and Durex hubs from germany. Really hard to find and not cheap if you do


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 27, 2015)

thisoldbike said:


> Thanks for the ebay links. I thought the sheaves were welded but the repop shows how they clip on to the spokes.  Very helpful.




The original sheaves clipped on too!


----------

